# tabelle bzw grafik am rand "festkleben"



## ixlflaxl (1. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Eine Grafik bze eine Tabelle soll am unteren Rand des Browser "festkleben".

http://www.thorn-design.de/new

Das Flashlogo und der Schriftzug soll da bleiben wo er ist und der "need Flash"-Button und das geschnörksel drunter sollen immer unten bleiben, auch wenn man etz das Browserfenster verkleinert oder vergrößert.

Versucht habe ich es so: Eine große Tabelle mit 100% * 100 % -> problem: die Höhe der Tabelle hat sich immer den Inhalt der Tabelle angepasst, d.h. wenn ich jetzt eine Auflösung von 1280 hab dann stehen die 2 Grafiken (die unten sein sollen) in der Mitte vom Fenster. 
Wenn ich die etz von Haus auf scho bissl tiefer mach dann sieht man bei ner Auflösung von 1024 die 2 Grafiken nicht mehr und man muss scrollen.

Was ist die beste Lösung um das richtig hinzubekommen ? Oder gibt es da denn ne vernünfige Lösung ?

mfg
Andy


----------



## Gumbo (1. Dezember 2004)

Tabellen sind nicht zur Anordnung von Elementen gedacht.

Probier mal folgendes:
	
	
	



```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN"
	"DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="en" lang="en">
<head>

	<title>Untitled Document</title>
	<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" />
	<style type="text/css">
		html,
		body {
			height:			100%;
		}
		body {
			margin:			0;
			padding:		0;
			background:		#000 url(http://www.thorn-design.de/new/images/index_back.gif) repeat-y center;
			text-align:		center;
		}
		#wrap {
			position:		relative;
			min-height:		100%;
			height:			100%;
			voice-family:		"\"}\"";
			voice-family:		inherit;
			height:			auto;
		}
		html>body #wrap {
			height:			auto;
		}
		#container {

			width:			262px;
			margin:			0 auto;
			text-align:		left;
		}
		#content {
			padding-bottom:		180px;
		}
		#footer {
			position:		absolute;
			bottom:			0;
			width:			262px;
			padding-bottom:		72px;
			background:		url(http://www.thorn-design.de/new/images/index_bottom.gif) no-repeat 50% 100%;
			text-align:		center;
		}
	</style>
</head>

<body>
<div id="wrap">
	<div id="container">

		<div id="content">
			<object id="logo" classid="clsid:-)27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=6,0,29,0" width="262" height="264">
				<param name="movie" value="http://www.thorn-design.de/new/index_logo_flash.swf" />
				<param name="quality" value="high" />
				<param name="SCALE" value="noborder" />
				<embed src="http://www.thorn-design.de/new/index_logo_flash.swf" width="262" height="264" quality="high" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" scale="noborder"></embed>
			</object>

			<div id="enter_button">
				<img src="http://www.thorn-design.de/new/images/index_enter.gif" width="262" height="97" />
			</div>
		</div>



		<div id="footer">
				<p><a id="getflashplayer" href="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer_de" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.thorn-design.de/new/images/index_flash_button.gif" width="105" height="52" border="0" /></a></p>
		</div>

	</div>
</div>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## ixlflaxl (2. Dezember 2004)

hm funtzt auch nicht 

is wieder das gleiche wie immer

die 2 unteren Grafiken stehen in der Mitte, bzw direkt unter den 2 oberen Grafiken


----------



## Gumbo (2. Dezember 2004)

Immer dieser veraltete Internet Explorer … ich hab jetzt meinen vorherigen Eintrag geändert, nun sollte es funktionieren.


----------



## ixlflaxl (2. Dezember 2004)

hm also erstmal danke für die Mühe 

es funtzt etz teilweise, d.h. wenn das fenster geöffnet wird dann is das so wie sein soll 2 Grafiken oben und die andern 2 unten

wenn man aber etz das Browserfenster manuell minimiert oder maximiert also nur n bissl dann verschwinden die 2 unteren Grafiken *?*


----------

